# Astrology



## SarahFair (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldnt say its a faith or religion..

Just wondering if anyone has REALLY looked into it (past your sun sign)
Whats your opinion on it?

Whats your sign?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 5, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Whats your sign?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> I wouldnt say its a faith or religion..
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has REALLY looked into it (past your sun sign)
> Whats your opinion on it?
> ...



I give the notion of Astrology absolutely no credence. 

I'm an Aries on the Pisces cusp.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how astrology effects us. I believe it exists, I know how my pea brain is effected by the full moon. Sheesh if it can control the tides and effects the tides I'm pretty sure it can effect me. 

Would I build my trust and belief in all that, no....but I do believe there is something to astrology, just like I believe that there are things about witchcraft, etc, etc. I just don't want to open those doors.  I don't just let any spirit in, anymore.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 10, 2011)

moonwalkin


----------



## StriperAddict (May 10, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> I just don't want to open those doors. I don't just let any spirit in, anymore.


 
Wisdom speaketh!


----------



## 1john4:4 (May 10, 2011)

pbradley said:


>






Thats Right!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 11, 2011)

Astrology, Not sure what the exact definition is. But the stars could be interesting. It is basically a big time clock.  We can predict decades ahead almost to the minute, things that will take place in the sky. Just as well, we can look backwards, mostly because of computer programs, and see what happened from different locations. A big CLOCK


----------



## jason4445 (May 12, 2011)

Western Astrology is based  on the sun, moon, and planets not the stars and constellations.  Vedic or Eastern Astrology is based on stars.

Astrology was never meant to be a religion.  Its purpose is to predict trends.  To understand personality traits, compatibility issues, to be used by those with some sort of psychic abilities as a divination tool, and to help someone understand why they act as they do in general terms.

That being said since it is man that creates religions then some indeed create a religion out of astrology.  You can create a religion out of anything.  

Horoscopes are so much silliness.  No one can predict the future.  Fifty per cent of how our future shapes out for us is determined by God, fate, luck whatever moniker you wish to use, and the other 50% is determined by how we make choices to handle the fifty percent that comes out way.

Also in reading about and studying astrology you have to realize that those whom choose to make it a religion out of it are no different that anyone else who believes in any sort of religion - their way of belief, interpreting their religious book, their way of believing is indeed the only correct way of doing so.


----------



## sun (May 25, 2011)

Since everything in the universe is connected, I believe that there are some profound astrological influences that are intrinsic to individuals that are based on the heavenly bodies.
My astrological sign is Libra as is my wife and 3 children and _I know_ that I have a lot of classic Libra traits. 
I also think that there are ancient bodies of knowledge that originated on a different plane of thought and pre-exist modern science.
I believe that it's also connected to numerology in some ways.
It's not a religion or a replacement for religion, but it's an extension of God's universe, part of His rules for it and part of how He rules it.
And it can't be separated from Him as if it only exists in a vacuum.
The parts of it that are true can't be denied. 
There's some imperfections and distortions with it too but the premises which it's all based on remain the same throughout the ages and still have validity.


----------



## troy001 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well astrology is a good subject to talk.. i like to read about stars and planets  and their affect on our life..


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 12, 2011)

It is a pretty awesome subject once you get into it and start actually learning about it.

Daily astrology reports though are road apples.


----------



## bushidobam (Aug 18, 2011)

pbradley said:


>


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 3, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> I wouldnt say its a faith or religion..
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has REALLY looked into it (past your sun sign)
> Whats your opinion on it?
> ...



Sarah, I believe it is total hogwash, a lie. 

Anything other than the teaching of the Bible is leading people away from the truth in my opinion.  And anything that does that is actually leading people to satan.


----------



## CAL (Sep 3, 2011)

Genesis 1;14
And God said,Let there be lights in the firmament of the Heaven to divide the day from the night;and let them be for signs,and for seasons,and for days,and years.

There is something to the signs whether we agree or not.Certain times of the month you dig a post hole to fine after putting the post in the hole there is not enough dirt to fill the hole.Other times of the month there is dirt left over.There is a sign to castrate hogs and cattle so they will not bleed out bad other times the bleeding will seem to never stop.Root crops are planted on dark nights sign.

Once I had purchased a new weed eater and was playing with it behind the shop.I knew that that day there was a death sign,the time to kill things you didn't want to come back.Decided to cut down some briers that were on the fence,they had been there for many years.Did so and they never came back.Just saying!

Many of the so called "old people"never did anything unless the signs were correct.I have heard this most all my life from them.Once I heard a man talking about his poor garden that year.Another man told him he couldn't expect to make a crop in his garden since he planted on the wrong sign.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 4, 2011)

CAL said:


> Genesis 1;14
> And God said,Let there be lights in the firmament of the Heaven to divide the day from the night;and let them be for signs,and for seasons,and for days,and years.
> 
> There is something to the signs whether we agree or not.Certain times of the month you dig a post hole to fine after putting the post in the hole there is not enough dirt to fill the hole.Other times of the month there is dirt left over.There is a sign to castrate hogs and cattle so they will not bleed out bad other times the bleeding will seem to never stop.Root crops are planted on dark nights sign.
> ...



Agree!!

There is a purpose for everything that God created. satan may have twisted and made things into meaning something else, but that's just counterfeit.

Planting by the heavens works. It may effect us in other ways and I personally believe that the planets, stars, etc etc are guides for us and God gave that to us, like the farmers almanac.....but I don't read my 'horrorscope' in hopes of finding love or a husband, etc. I'm waiting for God to send someone who is ready for me when I'm ready for them.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 4, 2011)

CAL said:


> Genesis 1;14
> And God said,Let there be lights in the firmament of the Heaven to divide the day from the night;and let them be for signs,and for seasons,and for days,and years.
> 
> There is something to the signs whether we agree or not.Certain times of the month you dig a post hole to fine after putting the post in the hole there is not enough dirt to fill the hole.Other times of the month there is dirt left over.There is a sign to castrate hogs and cattle so they will not bleed out bad other times the bleeding will seem to never stop.Root crops are planted on dark nights sign.
> ...



Cal that is comparing apples to oranges.

There is a huge difference between astronomy and astrology. 

One (astronomy) is created by God. 

The other (astrology) by satan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> Cal that is comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> There is a huge difference between astronomy and astrology.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that farmers that plant by the moon phases, astrological signs, etc. are devil worshippers?


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're saying that farmers that plant by the moon phases, astrological signs, etc. are devil worshippers?



No, you're missing what I said.

Moon phases are actual scientific occurrences and they do effect things like tides etc.

"Astrology" is something totally different than "astronomy".


----------



## JFS (Sep 4, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> I believe it is total hogwash, a lie.
> 
> Anything other than the teaching of the Bible is leading people away from the truth in my opinion.



LOL.   Reminds me of kids arguing over whether Spiderman was better than Batman.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 5, 2011)

Something lead the wisemen to Christ, now let's see what was it? 

I'm a pisces, the fish, just call me snapper........snappy for short....or Oh Snap! when I have a revelation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> No, you're missing what I said.
> 
> Moon phases are actual scientific occurrences and they do effect things like tides etc.
> 
> "Astrology" is something totally different than "astronomy".


I'm not missing what you are saying at all. If you'll take a stroll through the Farmers Almanac you'll find an astrological chart for planting what and when, depending on your region. Farmers have been using this principle for hundreds of years.

Now, care to re-address my question?


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_8557948_plant-vegetables-astrological-signs.html

God created everything, satan bootlegged everything, took it and twisted it into anything people would believe in. Everything was created for a reason. ie, the northern star will lead you home, the sailors or the lost in general. It has a purpose, created by God. It can effect me if I'm lost, is there any doubt about that, anybody? that is if I'm familiar with the stars.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not missing what you are saying at all. If you'll take a stroll through the Farmers Almanac you'll find an astrological chart for planting what and when, depending on your region. Farmers have been using this principle for hundreds of years.
> 
> Now, care to re-address my question?



Yes, I do. We obvious have different definitions.

Are you referring to moon phases as astrology or astronomy?

Without question the moon in its various phases has an effect on tides, etc.

However, if you believe your personality is tied to the zodiac signs then I do not believe in that what-so-ever.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not missing what you are saying at all. If you'll take a stroll through the Farmers Almanac you'll find an astrological chart for planting what and when, depending on your region. Farmers have been using this principle for hundreds of years.
> 
> Now, care to re-address my question?



*I found this definition of astrology; I definitely DO NOT believe in it....*

The Mystery of Astrology

by Nicki Tesch



For many years, scientists have rejected the principles of astrology. However, millions of people believe and practice it. All over the world newspapers publish daily astrological forecasts, commonly known as horoscopes. Horoscopes appeared in daily papers after World War I. Today, more than three-quarters of the United States daily papers contain a horoscope column. Horoscopes can be found in books, magazines, and newspaper columns. Horoscopes usually focus on marriage, friendship, health, work, travel, love and death. Horoscopes help to cure an individual's desire to know what lies ahead.

Definition of Astrology

Astrology is the study of how events on earth correspond to the positions and movements of astronomical bodies. These astronomical bodies included are the sun, moon, planets and stars. Depending on the position of these bodies at the exact moment of a person's birth, Astrologers believe these bodies and their movements reflect that person's character. The knowledge of the person's character and their relation to the bodies enables astrologers to predict a person's destiny. This prediction is not limited to one person. A prediction could be for an individual, group or nation.

Horoscopes

Astrologers created charts called birth charts or horoscopes. A horoscope is a diagram of the heavenly bodies showing the relative positions of the sun, moon, stars, and planets at a given time. An individual's chart shows the position of the planets in relation to the earth and the stars at his or her birth. A horoscope is illustrated by a circle. This circle is known as the ecliptic. The ecliptic is the plane on which the earth orbits around the sun in a year. It is divided into twelve sections, called the signs of the Zodiac. The Zodiac divides the calendar year into 12 sections, and then each section is represented by a sign. The signs of the zodiac include Aries, Taurus, Gemini, Cancer, Leo, Virgo, Libra, Scorpio, Sagittarius, Capricorn and Pisces. Astrologers assign every planet (including the sun and moon) with a particular sign of the Zodiac. This relationship depends on where that planet appears on the ecliptic at the time for which the horoscope is cast. Each planet or sign represents basic human drives, and each sign represents a set of human characteristics. Each of the 12 signs of the zodiac is believed to be associated with definite aspects of character, temperament, physiology, and aptitudes. Each sign of the Zodiac has a corresponding stone, metal, and symbol.

When astrologers designate a person as a certain sign--a Leo or Pisces, for example--they are referring to the individual's sun sign. In other words, it is the sign that the sun occupied at the time of the person's birth. To make an individual's horoscope, the astrologer must know the exact time and place of his birth.

When an astrologer casts a horoscope its is based on a special view of the universe. This view involves four elements: the earth, the planets, the stars and the houses. This form of Astrology was created by the Chaldeans. This from was passed down through civilizations and is still in existence today. The following describes the four elements of horoscopes:

The Earth

The earth is considered the center of the solar system, when forecasting a horoscope. Therefore, all heavenly bodies in relation to the earth can reveal a person's character and future.

The Planets

Astrologers believe planets influence a person more than any other heavenly body. The sun and moon are considered planets in Astrology.

The Zodiac

The Zodiac is a band of stars that encircles the earth. These stars are divided into 12 equal parts called signs. Each sign of the Zodiac has certain characteristics, which are determined by a particular planet and other factors.

The Houses

The earth is divided into 12 parts, called houses. These houses represent characteristics of an individual's life. Astrologers believe houses determine how planets and the signs influence a person's daily life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> Yes, I do. We obvious have different definitions.
> 
> Are you referring to moon phases as astrology or astronomy?
> 
> ...



I don't believe in Astrology as it is tied to my personality, etc. etc. Moon phases are Astronomy. Planting by the Zodiac signs as the Farmers Almanac has provided guidance on forever is Astrology.

You do the math on the rest.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 6, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> *I found this definition of astrology; I definitely DO NOT believe in it....*
> ...



I dont believe that it is developed by "satan". 
Have you ever actually looked into your chart?

There is nothing wrong with it. Its just shows your personality traits and how you interact with different people and in certain situations. 


The newspaper horoscopes are a joke to astrology society. They are loosly based and could be done by you or me. 
I would be happy to look up your birth chart if you would like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> Definition of Astrology
> 
> Astrology is the study of how events on earth correspond to the positions and movements of astronomical bodies. These astronomical bodies included are the sun, moon, planets and stars. Depending on the position of these bodies at the exact moment of a person's birth, Astrologers believe these bodies and their movements reflect that person's character. The knowledge of the person's character and their relation to the bodies enables astrologers to predict a person's destiny. This prediction is not limited to one person. A prediction could be for an individual, group or nation.
> .



A very narrow minded and errant definition of true Astrology.



SarahFair said:


> I dont believe that it is developed by "satan".
> Have you ever actually looked into your chart?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it. Its just shows your personality traits and how you interact with different people and in certain situations.
> ...



You both might find this link interesting.

http://www.kepler.edu/home/index.ph...ology&catid=60:newsletter-articles&Itemid=157


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly I could not get through that whole artical.. 
Too long and too boring (sorry..) to keep my attention (must by why school wasnt such an easy feat for me )


Anyways...
Ill show yall some of my chart to give an example of what they show:

My Sun is in Aquarius:
You like new things and new ideas and are bored by old ways of thinking and acting. You are an individualist and a free spirit, but at the same time you need to work and share your life with other people. 
However, even though you are attracted to new ideas, you don't readily change your thinking once you have made up your mind. 
Because of your fondness for new ideas, you enjoy studying science, technology and other subjects that enable people to control the world in some way. As you get older, you may be attracted to more offbeat studies, such as astrology and the occult. 



My Moon is in Aries:
You are very high spirited and quite courageous, although other people may not realize this until they have made you angry. You are quite independent, and you do not care if anyone agrees with you. 
When your feelings are aroused, you are impulsive and careless. However, when you settle down, you forget your anger very quickly and don't hold a grudge. As you grow older, you must learn to be more in control of yourself. 




And here is an example of how the planets interact with each other..

My Sun squares my Moon:
Sun Square Moon   

This aspect is often a sign of inner emotional conflict, which is not all bad, however. You have the capacity to challenge yourself from within, to question and examine yourself. Thus, as you go through life and meet various challenges, you will be used to the idea of making changes. In fact in a real sense you will never stand still, but must constantly evolve and grow. 
..
The real problem is your lack of self-acceptance, however. And this is the lesson you will face throughout life - to accept yourself. 



My Sun is in the 5th house:
_(the 5th house represents play in general and all types of creative expression. This house also describes how we relate to children, pleasure and simple fun (and other things that are not to be posted in the forum)_
Above all, you want to be yourself, and you will resist anything that tries to make you conform to a standard that you can't accept. You are quite competitive and have a lot of energy. 
You take life itself seriously, and you want your life to be a successful performance. Because of your strong sense of pride, you get very angry when someone insults you 
If you try to be the outstanding person in every group, you may get into serious conflicts with others who have the same drive. 
Nevertheless, because you are very forthright and open, other people will respect you. And as soon as you get over the more childish kinds of showing off, they will like you, too, because you are warm and emotionally demonstrative.


Of course it can be dull reading other peoples charts..
But reading your own is actually very exciting!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 7, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> I dont believe that it is developed by "satan".
> Have you ever actually looked into your chart?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with it. Its just shows your personality traits and how you interact with different people and in certain situations.
> ...



Sarah I appreciate the offer.

I was born 1-29-62; however, I don't believe it has anything to do with my personality. 

If we look at various people, both good and bad, you will find some born in every day, every month, every year. 

As for Almanacs, I don't believe they are accurate. I believe seasons, weather conditions and soil play the biggest part in crops. Obviously, planting in certain months is only common sense.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 7, 2011)

Lead Poison said:


> If we look at various people, both good and bad, you will find some born in every day, every month, every year.



Its not just the date.. Its time and location too (which makes everyones charts unique to themselves.. even "Identical Twins").
When you read "Oh, Im an aquarius " ...well yes, you are but you are WAY more than that.

The signs play into the planets, the planets interact with each other (trine, square, opposite, etc) and THEN you have the houses to consider
(I could not get your houses as I dont have your TOB)



Descriptions of the planets and the roles they play - 
Sun: Our conscious mind (acts)
Moon: deepest personal needs, our basic habits and reactions, and our unconscious (reacts)
Mercury: Communication and Coordination
Venus: Relationships and Money. Our feminine side
Mars: Aggression, anger, and survival (our raw energy). Our masculine side
Jupiter: Growth, expansion, prosperity, and good fortune
Saturn: Restrictions and Limitations
Uranus: (shared by whole generations) Technology, innoaction, discovery, and all that is progressive
Neptune: (shared by whole generations) Intution and Spritual enlightnement
Pluto: (shared by whole generations) Endings and New Beginnings, Spiritual Growth and Rebrith




Now with your chart I could not use a time and I just used Tallahassee, Fl as birth place. Because of this a chart can change a lot!

Lead Poison:
Sun: Aquarius - unwillingness to follow the beaten track. Usually well liked despite their standoffish and sometimes stubborness. 
Value space and personal freedom

Moon: Scorpio - Feel extreme emotions. Intense likes/dislikes, fascinations, love. Very black and white

Mercury: Aquarius - Often Detached and have their own agenda. Innate superiority complex. Interesting, quirky and insightful. Dont like schedules but can be very organized with their own system

Venus: Aquarius - (in relationships) Dont follow mainstream love. Like unusual relathionships. Dont like restrictions and can be aloof.
Like intellectual relationships

Mars: Capricorn -  Self-controlled and dont take orders from others. When upset you dont get mad. Weath and status are moticators as well as leaving behind a legacy. Like to build on traditions. May not be overly emotional and affectionate

Jupiter: Aquarius - Are at their best when they have freedom of choice and think outside the box. Mentally adventurous. 

Saturn: Aquarius - Pride yourself on being an innovative thinker. Often committed to pursuing your own threads off the beaten track. Committed to friends and alliances you form. Often ahead of your time

Uranus: Leo - (generation planet 1955-1962) Determined, impatient, and rebellious. Inconstant in love, often finding someone new before theyve finished with the last (remember this is about the generations.. which is true. Think of the boom in divorces and cheating!)
Wants to be distinguised in their career and be known as an exceptional individual. 

Neptune: Scorpio - (generation planet 1955-1970) Music, Drugs, and Boinking. 

Pluto: Virgo  - (generation planet 1957-1972) Change in daily working practises, health and healing, and eh-hem *other matters*. 
Hopes that machines would take away the mundane tasks faced by people. (computers)
(the generation planets could go deeper but again, I dont have your house #s)

...I wont post anything about venus because I dont like stepping on relationship type toes...
You have a lot of hard aspects in your chart (could be due to no birth time) so this may be a hard pill to swallow. 
A life with a lot of hard aspects is usually challenging but make you capable to cope with challenges.
I wont post all the aspects, just a few to give you an idea. 

Your sun squares your moon 
(read above on mine)


Sun opposition Jupiter:
Though intentions are generally good, tend to overdo things. 
Can easily get into debt, overindulge in pleasures and promise more than they can deliver. 
Have many talents they may take for granted.

Sun square Neptune:
Struggle with a desire to be something special or to experience something more than the ordinary.
Day dreamers and idealists.
Tend to gravitate  towards the wrong crowd in attempt to define who they are.


Moon square Mercury:
Conflicts between head and heart. 
Love to chat, tell stories, has a sparkling wit. Animated speakers. 
Can be in indecisive. Swing between irrational and rational thoughts.

Moon square Jupiter:
Want to see the best in others and can be too quick to forgive and accept. 
Can tend to overstate their emotions.
Usually humorous people with good hearts and can be very generous at times


Mars conjunts Saturn:
You hold yourself back in life and though you are kind and very patient with others, your timing can be poor and it stops you from getting what you think you want in life. You are always trying to reform your desires and when you assert a want, a fear surfaces simultaneously. You give up many times, just when the world would have given you what you were asking for. You will think about a project and start it one minute too late to accomplish it. 
Very serious about reaching goals and feel that keeping your nose to the grindstone is the only way to do it.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 7, 2011)

Will you do mine, Sarah?

This could be fun.  Is there any way to do Tarot cards online?


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 7, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Will you do mine, Sarah?
> 
> This could be fun.  Is there any way to do Tarot cards online?



Sure!
Ill need your time and date of birth and location 


I own or have any practice with Tarot cards. I know you "can" get readings online..
On another spiritual forum I take part in a couple people pulled a card or two for me.


----------



## leightonr (Sep 21, 2011)

As one of the local astrologers would say, the stars and heavenly bodies do not hold our destiny, they are just a simple guide and a possible reminder on what we have to do for the day. We still have our free will and we have to use it.

I think that is a very good reminder on some who really see alignments and whatnot as their religion. And while they can be pretty convincing at times, we still have to put a limit on up to what point we are going to take.


----------

